# JISPO 2007,die Angelmesse in Japan,wer mal in die Zukunft blicken will !!!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Januar 2007)

Hi,für alle die mal einen Blick in die anglerische Zukunft werfen wollen,derer sollten im Februar nach Tokio fliegen oder diesen Link
benutzen,bitte Taschentücher bereithalten....

Alle namhaften Firmen sind nochmal mit einem extra Link
versehen.

Viel Spaß beim durchstöbern.

Der   STF  #6


----------



## Raisingwulf (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: JISPO 2007,die Angelmesse in Japan,wer mal in die Zukunft blicken will !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Hi,für alle die mal einen Blick in die anglerische Zukunft werfen wollen,derer sollten im Februar nach Tokio fliegen oder diesen Link
> benutzen,bitte Taschentücher bereithalten....
> 
> Alle namhaften Firmen sind nochmal mit einem extra Link
> ...


 
Hallo STF,

na da bleib ich doch lieber hier und geh Mitte Februar nach Frankfurt zur GFTS der German Fishing Tackle Show, für das Geld fürs Ticket nach Japan bekomm ich da bestimmt auch einiges neues aus dem Weltmarkt von namhaften Firmen.|supergri 

Gruß Raisingwulf


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: JISPO 2007,die Angelmesse in Japan,wer mal in die Zukunft blicken will !!!!!*



Raisingwulf schrieb:


> Hallo STF,
> 
> na da bleib ich doch lieber hier und geh Mitte Februar nach Frankfurt zur GFTS der German Fishing Tackle Show, für das Geld fürs Ticket nach Japan bekomm ich da bestimmt auch einiges neues aus dem Weltmarkt von namhaften Firmen.|supergri
> 
> Gruß Raisingwulf



Ich glaube nicht,das Du dort etwas aktuelles aus Asien bekommst,kannste mir glauben.

Der  STF  :g


----------



## vaaberg (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: JISPO 2007,die Angelmesse in Japan,wer mal in die Zukunft blicken will !!!!!*

Hallo,#q #q #q 

die Zukunft ist das schon - nur es kommt  das bei uns an, was die Europäischen Vertriebe einkaufen bzw. zugeteilt bekommen. Deutschland bzw. Europa ist ein zu kleiner Markt um da richtig reinzuballern. Zum anderen ist es die Angst der deutschen Einkäufer vor großen Mengen - und die bringens grade. Alter Spruch: Masse macht Kasse. Das gilt für den Einkauf wie auch für den Verkauf.
Zwei Beispiele: Fliegenfischer Artikel sind in den USA  wesentlcih billiger weil dort ein grosser Markt ist. Da sind auch viele Millionen Fliegenfischer. Und bei uns ?
Das die deutschen Einkäufer den montanen Renner: E-Rollen verschlafen haben ist ja wohl klar. Statt mit erschwinglichen Preisen in den Markt zu gehen werden absolute Mondpreise verlangt. Shimano fertigt ca. 10 verschiedene E-Rollen, Daiwa ebenso, bei Ryobi gibts auch mehrere Modelle und dann kommt da noch Mia dazu. Man könnte das noch weiter ausspinnen.

Und wenn dann die deutschen Händler und auch Grosshändler ausgeschlafen haben und vernünftige Preise verlangen wird das Geschäft längst in Fernost abgewickelt - dank Internet kann auch der Privatmann dort kaufen - Freeshipping und auch noch meist 50 - 60% preiswerter, auch inkl. Zoll. Der findige Angler kauft sowas gleich in Japan, als Gruppe geht das noch besser.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: JISPO 2007,die Angelmesse in Japan,wer mal in die Zukunft blicken will !!!!!*



vaaberg schrieb:


> Hallo,#q #q #q
> 
> die Zukunft ist das schon - nur es kommt  das bei uns an, was die Europäischen Vertriebe einkaufen bzw. zugeteilt bekommen. Deutschland bzw. Europa ist ein zu kleiner Markt um da richtig reinzuballern. Zum anderen ist es die Angst der deutschen Einkäufer vor großen Mengen - und die bringens grade. Alter Spruch: Masse macht Kasse. Das gilt für den Einkauf wie auch für den Verkauf.
> Zwei Beispiele: Fliegenfischer Artikel sind in den USA  wesentlcih billiger weil dort ein grosser Markt ist. Da sind auch viele Millionen Fliegenfischer. Und bei uns ?
> ...



Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung,das was dort vorgestellt wird,bekommst Du nur in Japan,weil nur dort hergestellt.
Alles andere was wir hier in Europa bekommen ist zu 95%
aus anderen Produktionsländern außer Japan.

Das was wir hier heut an Elektrorollen angeboten bekommen,egal zu welchen Preisen,ist in Japan "Schnee von gestern",deren Entwicklung geht rasant weiter.
Z.t.mit eingebautem Echolot,integrietem Akku,nur mal so am rande.

Ich weiß,Dank meiner Kontakte ´gen Fernost,daß was wir hier 
jedesjahr als " Neu " angeboten bekommen,in Japan bei Händlern schon auf dem " Krabbeltisch " zu finden ist ( kaum
zu glauben).


Der   STF  :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: JISPO 2007,die Angelmesse in Japan,wer mal in die Zukunft blicken will !!!!!*

@ All

Für alle Interessierten :

Hab gerade die Besucher Zahlen für eine Japanische Angelmesse
erhalten,welche vor 2 Wochen in Osaka stattfand.

An 2 Besuchertagen satte 85.000 Besucher .....:vik::vik:


Mal sehen wann das hier mal erreicht wird.


Der   STF  :g


----------

